# NCEES: Sample exam book



## chako (Jan 13, 2011)

I just saw that NCEES came up with new exam booklet for Power. Did they just change the cover design or the material inside too. Did anyone buy this new blue color book. Are there any significant changes in examples. Thanks


----------



## VolInGA (Jan 13, 2011)

It's just a new cover. Maybe some reformatting, rearranging on the pages and fixing of errors, but no new problems.


----------



## EDISON_NY (Jan 13, 2011)

they said on there website: " The same book, Different look" . :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 13, 2011)

There was some discussion on this topic in another earlier thread as well.


----------



## Jonjo (Jan 15, 2011)

chako said:


> I just saw that NCEES came up with new exam booklet for Power. Did they just change the cover design or the material inside too. Did anyone buy this new blue color book. Are there any significant changes in examples. Thanks


Before buy email NCEES or phone call


----------

